# PX4 Storm 9mm Type C



## torquerules (Nov 25, 2020)

Looking for a PX4 9mm Type C, new or used.
Thnx


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck, those are hard to get


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, as said above...I guess welcome to the forum is in order.


----------



## torquerules (Nov 25, 2020)

Cool, thnx for the welcome.


----------

